# Nature Diet



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Despite various tries of dog food (orijen, royal canin, science plan) we are now on Nature Diet for Cara. Definitely hit the fussy stage straight after and mixed in with the teething stage.

Cara is 9.2kg and the online nature diet guide suggests we feed her 2.6 packs per day. This seems a lot, there's no way she would scoff that much. Does anyone else feed ND and how much do you feed per day?

Also do you guys have any recommended internet site that we can by it from that is cheaper that 85p per pack direct from ND?

Kirsty xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been buying my Nature Diet from a pet shop in Swindon called Paradise Pets where it is £13.50 for 18 cartons, so 5p a day. From a quick look online they don't do online ordering which is a shame as they are cheap.

This place looks cheap but not sure what delivery is;
http://www.monsterpetsupplies.co.uk...m=naturediet&gclid=CKHdqorMyKwCFQsb4QodFDNpqA

and this place it works out about 71p a carton if you but 3 boxes and you get free delivery. The use by date is over a year away so if you have the storage it may be worth buying 3boxes.

http://www.swellpets.co.uk/dog/dog-...od-1327.html?gclid=CNmLkKfMyKwCFQRP4Qod6ylzqQ

I usually but two or three boxes at a time for Betty so she gets a different flavour each time as i rotate the three flavours.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh and Betty is 19 months old and weighs 5.2 kg and she gets 1/3 of a pack in the morning and 1/3 of a pack at night. This is slightly below what they recommend (only by a few grams) but then I feel ok about giving her treats too.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations Jules. Xx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Kirsty, i get mine from Berriwoods (they do a deal for 4 outers with free delivery). The more you buy, the less you pay. This is cheaper than me getting it at cost through work!! Also they sometimes have 'breeders' packs which are the wrong weight so cannot be sold as normal packs- good thing is they are only ever overweight!!!!


----------

